# Northern Virginia Social Anxiety Support Group



## The Strong Silent Type (Sep 24, 2009)

If anybody is interested, there is a good support group in Norther Virginia for social anxiety. There are currently over 200 members but only about a dozen usually get together at a time. http://www.meetup.com/Novashy/


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

There is also one in Alexandria listed on the groups section.


----------



## The Strong Silent Type (Sep 24, 2009)

Cured said:


> There is also one in Alexandria listed on the groups section.


Same one, new name.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Damn I wish Charlottesville was where Culpeper is. I'd come all the time!


----------

